# Routering question/help



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey guys,

I have a question regarding routering. First how many use a router to round there edges?
Second if you are routering a 1 inch thick plug and you want as much bevel as possible do you start with lets say a 1/4" bit than 3/8" bit and then the 1/2" or go right to the 1/2'.

That is a lot of material to remove at once and routers can be a bit scary.

Thanks for the input guys.

oh yeah, I just got back from scoring a sweet delta14" 3/4 hp band saw on the cheap Damn that thing was heavy!!

MS
__________________


----------



## piker (Jun 5, 2007)

I usually use the same bit but adjust the height/depth for each pass and it doesn't seem to splinter.


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Most of my baits are 3/4 to 1" thick and I go straight into them with the end result, 9,6mm radie (0,37 inch) Ive had that grabbed the bait that actually destroyed it. I mainly use maple and the grains are short so the splinters will not be that loong. Tulipwood on the other hand, the splinter was much larger/longer.
When using my router shield Im totally protected and I think Im more firm with that one, I dont hesitate and I think that helps against splinters.

Michael


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

I go right to the size that I need. I start with a rough cut board that is a bit thicker than 1" and I plane it down to 7/8". After I cut my lures out with a band saw and drill the hole and cut the lip slot, I router them with a 3/8" roundover bit. I am using cedar so I don't have any problems with going right to the size I need. I used to use maple and I didn't experience any problems with it either. The key is having sharp bits. 

I just got a new router table for Christmas but I haven't set it up yet!!!

jeremy


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys, very helpful. Can anyone recommend a good bit brand, I truly believe half my problem was cheap dull bits, it was poplar i was routering.

MS


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Anything carbide will work. I prefer the ones with the ball bearing roller on top.

jeremy


----------

